# Sharpest wide angle lens for canon mount?



## dcmoody23 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm really wanting to buy a wide angle lens, but don't want to lose out on sharpness .. What would you say is the sharpest wide angle lens for a canon mount?  I know it could be expensive, but I'm not spending over $2000 on a lens either (if there's a big, big difference though, let me know so I can start putting my pennies in the piggy bank )  Thanks for any input!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

For crop sensor the Canon 10-22 EF lens. If shooting full frame, you probably would be good with like the 17-40L


----------



## reznap (Oct 21, 2010)

If you want a sharp ultra-wide angle lens, I hear the tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 can't be beat.  It's also a great low light lens..


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not to argue, because I am a huge fan of Tokina lenses, and agree that the low light option is nice to have....but the Canon 10-22 beats all of the competitors in every sharpness test I have ever read on wide angles for canon crop sensors.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got the Canon 10-22mm, and lent it to a friend who has at least 100 functional lenses, half a dozen bodies (Nikon, Canon, Konica), and his own optical lab, and when he borrowed my 10-22mm, he told me it beat just about anything he had in the ultra-wide category.  It IS sharp.  But the issue is not the lens, but how well you can focus it.  For critical focus, I put the camera on a tripod and use "live-view" to focus manually.  Then I know that the focus is on the right spot, and I have the correct amount of DOF to cover whatever it is that I'm shooting.  This becomes really important when you are using the lens's ability to expand the space between the foreground and the background, and you want both to be in focus.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! The 10-22 is officially on my radar 
And thanks for the link - I'll check it out in a bit.
Don't own anything Tokina, but I'll look into that as well -

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2010)

You didn't say (and I'm surprised that nobody asked) if you are shooting with a crop body or a full frame body....because the 10-22mm isn't compatible with full frame cameras like the 5D etc.  (although you can modify it to work, but it will vignette)

If you are using full frame (or APS-H or even 35mm film) then I'd think that the sharpest wide angle zoom lens would be the 16-35mm F2.8 L  II.
I don't know much about the few wide angle primes.

I do own the Canon EF-S 10-22mm, and it is a fantastic lens.  But like most/all wide angle lenses, the optical performance falls off dramatically as you get to the corners of the frame...especially at the wide end of the zoom.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 22, 2010)

you don't have an awful lot of choice... esp if you going w canon lenses... theres only the 10-22mm (for crops)... 

i have it... i like it... i can't say if it's better or worse than antyhign else though cuz it's the only one  i have lol


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 22, 2010)

I use 16-35 2.8 and it's really sharp but I'm guessing this would have to be the sharpest

EF 14mm
f/2.8L II USM 

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> You didn't say (and I'm surprised that nobody asked) if you are shooting with a crop body or a full frame body....because the 10-22mm isn't compatible with full frame cameras like the 5D etc.  (although you can modify it to work, but it will vignette)
> 
> If you are using full frame (or APS-H or even 35mm film) then I'd think that the sharpest wide angle zoom lens would be the 16-35mm F2.8 L  II.
> I don't know much about the few wide angle primes.
> ...



Using a Canon 7D (crop body) :'(  I won't be making an upgrade any time real soon... Maybe in the spring if I feel ready for it (and have the cash )


----------



## Naphtali14 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tokina f/2.8 11-16mm. I love it.


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 22, 2010)

One more for the Tokina 11-16!
Such a sick piece of glass, its a landscape MACHINE!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a 7D and the 10-22 and love the combo for city shooting, landscapes and so on.  The other option would be the 16-35, which is constant 2.8.  Great for low light hand held events.

But really, if you want ultra wide, look at the 10-22.  Sigma makes a great 10-20, but I prefer the Canon


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2010)

The Nikon 14-24 on a Canon 1DsIII - A landscapers report.


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 22, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I have a 7D and the 10-22 and love the combo for city shooting, landscapes and so on.  The other option would be the 16-35, which is constant 2.8.  Great for low light hand held events.
> 
> But really, if you want ultra wide, look at the 10-22.  Sigma makes a great 10-20, but I prefer the Canon



care to post an example?
I have a 7D and my 11-16 rarely leaves the body, i would love see some photos with the two lenses side by side.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> The Nikon 14-24 on a Canon 1DsIII - A landscapers report.



Can you do that with a crop frame?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.

If you are seriously considering spending up to $2,000 for a wide-angle lens, you might look at some of the Zeiss ZE manual focusing lenses...the ZE series is the Canon EF mount, the ZF mount if Nikon F mount...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> For crop sensor the Canon 10-22 EF lens. If shooting full frame, you probably would be good with like the 17-40L


 


Big Mike said:


> You didn't say (and I'm surprised that nobody asked) if you are shooting with a crop body or a full frame body....because the 10-22mm isn't compatible with full frame cameras like the 5D etc. (although you can modify it to work, but it will vignette)
> 
> If you are using full frame (or APS-H or even 35mm film) then I'd think that the sharpest wide angle zoom lens would be the 16-35mm F2.8 L II.
> I don't know much about the few wide angle primes.
> ...


 
I didn't ASK specifically, but I covered both bases. :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Oct 22, 2010)

reznap said:


> If you want a sharp ultra-wide angle lens, I hear the tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 can't be beat.  It's also a great low light lens..





GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Not to argue, because I am a huge fan of Tokina lenses, and agree that the low light option is nice to have....but the Canon 10-22 beats all of the competitors in every sharpness test I have ever read on wide angles for canon crop sensors.



Having owned both from my personal experience the Tokina is sharper across the range.  I still have the Tokina and sold the Canon.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> If you are using full frame (or APS-H or even 35mm film) then I'd think that the sharpest wide angle zoom lens would be the 16-35mm F2.8 L  II.
> I don't know much about the few wide angle primes.
> 
> .



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The best way to decide would be to take you body and driver to a good camera shop and try them for yourself and pick the one that performs the best for you.  If you are close to Abes's of Maine you might give them a try.

http://www.abesofmaine.com/


----------



## icassell (Oct 22, 2010)

I have not been let down by my Sigma 10-20 and my 7D.  Is it the absolute sharpest of what's out there? I don't know, but it works great.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The best way to decide would be to take you body and driver to a good camera shop and try them for yourself and pick the one that performs the best for you.  If you are close to Abes's of Maine you might give them a try.
> 
> Welcome to Abes of Maine



I was aware of Abes of Maine, unaware that they had actual shops in the state.  I thought they were internet based with warehousing.
I'll have to take a drive!  thanks!


----------



## icassell (Oct 22, 2010)

They have a showroom, but they are in New Jersey.

Our address is:
Abe's of Maine
Raritan Center
5 Fernwood Ave
Edison, NJ 08837

For the explanation of why they are Abe's of Maine and are in NJ, there is a history on their website.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

You can go here and compare lenses. The Tokina is not on here, but Nikon, Tamron, Sigma, and Canon wide angles are. You can also compare the 17-40L with the 16-35L which the 17-40 completely crushes if you look through all of the Focal distances and the fstops on this chart ( mainly the 16-35 loses in the corners. ) The 16-35 Mark II version does noticeably better, but is also more than twice the price of the 17-40L. ( $1520 compared to $739


----------



## table1349 (Oct 22, 2010)

icassell said:


> They have a showroom, but they are in New Jersey.
> 
> Our address is:
> Abe's of Maine
> ...




Well I'll be............  Whip me, beat me and take away my charge card.  That's like having Sacs of 5th Avenue in Seattle.  :mrgreen:

Good review site from actual day to day users.  http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

You know I'm all for a good history lesson, but I think they should definitely change the name, or at least take 'of Maine' off..  Hah, that's like a pizza joint that doesn't sell pizza, or a laundry mat that doesn't do laundry, or a...  Hah, you get the point.


----------



## icassell (Oct 22, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Whip me, beat me and take away my charge card.  That's like having Sacs of 5th Avenue in Seattle.  :mrgreen:



What's your credit line before I take away your card?:lmao:


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 22, 2010)

I shoot with the 7d, and I have both the Canon 10-22 and the 16-35L

I really like both lenses a lot. The 16-35L is sharp, focuses more than fast enough, how fast does a wide angle lens need to focus?

But if I had to keep just one of the two lenses with my 7D, without a doubt it would be the 10-22. There really is a difference on a crop between the 16mm and 10mm. Also, the color, clarity and perspective of the lens is something to behold when shooting landscape and architecture. The price is right with the 10-22 as well. I was going to buy the sigma, but the associate at B&H told me to try the 10-22 they recommend it there. I cannot be happier with this lens/camera combo. Did I say it is wicked wide? In case I didn't, it is wicked wide. 


...now put the 16-35L on a 5Dmii and that is an out standing combo. I will be shooting with both in a few hours, I am leaving to shoot the sunrise at 4:30am, about 5 hours from now.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I shoot with the 7d, and I have both the Canon 10-22 and the 16-35L
> 
> I really like both lenses a lot. The 16-35L is sharp, focuses more than fast enough, how fast does a wide angle lens need to focus?
> 
> ...



Well best of luck to you on the shoot! I expect to see some amazing shots posted


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 23, 2010)

I did get up early, or should I say hardly slept.
I got there early and it was dark. Climbed up in the dark, actually stopped twice on my way up to shoot the Bear Mountain Bridge/moon.
On the top it was very windy and damn cold for this time of year...probably in the 20's with the wind chill. The wind was horrific, my camera almost got blown down twice. That made me leave the top and head elsewhere.
The climb up was a cardio trip, the climb down let me know how old my knees were.
I got back a couple of hours ago, I am going to load the images, and I may even post some. 

P.S.
I did not see a person from 6am -10:15am....that is why I like the hard trails, kind of makes my knees feel better. Either that, or everyone is smarter than I am...:er:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 23, 2010)

HAHA, I just realized I never gave the link in my previous post....

Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Lens ISO 12233 Resolution Chart Results

You can set up another lens on the right and when you hover over the pic it will alternate between the two so you can compare.


----------



## Bram (Oct 24, 2010)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Not to argue, because I am a huge fan of Tokina lenses, and agree that the low light option is nice to have....but the Canon 10-22 beats all of the competitors in every sharpness test I have ever read on wide angles for canon crop sensors.


 

I'm just going to rephrase that.


Yo i'm real happy for you and imma let you finish but the canon 10-22 is the sharpest wide angle lens of all time! of all time!


Sorry couldnt resist. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bram said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to argue, because I am a huge fan of Tokina lenses, and agree that the low light option is nice to have....but the Canon 10-22 beats all of the competitors in every sharpness test I have ever read on wide angles for canon crop sensors.
> ...




Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Lens - Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 AT-X Pro DX Lens Comparison - ISO 12233 Resolution Chart Results  :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2010)

16-9: Lens Test Archive and Reviews


----------



## syphlix (Oct 24, 2010)

actually if i had 2k to spend on wide angleness, i'd sell the 7d, buy the 5dmkii and a 17-40... or 16-35... lol


----------



## cfusionpm (Oct 24, 2010)

With crop sensors in mind, I'm surprised this link hasn't popped up yet: Juza Nature Photography


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 24, 2010)

I have mentioned how much I like the 7D and 10-22. 
This past weekend, I spent some early moring time with my 5Dmii and the 24-70 shooting low light landscapes. When I was viewing the lcd screen on the back of the camera, I was not very thrilled with the results...came very close to deleting most of them.

When I put them up on my un-calibrated 24" screen, I was very happy with the results. The depth of field and color/sharpness were a relief to see... where earlier I  was thinking maybe the camera was not as great for me as I was originally thinking it would be.


I also took the 7D and the 50.4 out later in the afternoon, and was also very happy with the sharp, clear, closeup shots of some good old rusty equipment I found...:thumbup:

This might be a good duo for me, some more time shooting will let me know.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 24, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> With crop sensors in mind, I'm surprised this link hasn't popped up yet: Juza Nature Photography



In those tests the sigma with the 'n' next to it amaze me for the price difference between that and the canon.. I know the canon is best, but I was quite impressed by the 1st sigma (& second was okay too)


----------

